# Your opinion please



## THE (Jun 8, 2014)

I am able to get my hands on some gear.  The label says BIOGEN.  I have no idea how to tell if it is legit or not, I figured someone on here would know WAY more then I would.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2014)

stay way from it...shit is garbage


----------



## THE (Jun 8, 2014)

good looking out


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have no experience with the product but I'll back bundy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2014)

I got ripped off by those assholes. Stay away


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't have any experience with it myself but have seen quite a few people calling it out bunk. But I think I also remember seeing they were being counterfeited by someone else. Hopefully more vets can add in to your thread. For now, I'd stay away brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> I don't have any experience with it myself but have seen quite a few people calling it out bunk. But I think I also remember seeing they were being counterfeited by someone else. Hopefully more vets can add in to your thread. For now, I'd stay away brother.



Who would counterfeit a UGL?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I have seen people counterfeit ugl's


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who would counterfeit a UGL?



I think I got the name mixed up for the counterfeiting. But have definitely seen a few threads like this asking about it and many responses saying it's shit.

Edit: biotech is what I saw counterfeited


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Perfect example, IP coming out with QV, denkall, and British dragon

Many brewers do it so people will think it's the original more potent ugl.. great marketing

In the case of Biogen... nothing good comes from that name


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Biotech Pharmaclinico is g2g. That's the only biotech I know yet I'm sure there have been many other biotechs over the years...

same with pinnacle, there have been a few of those lab names


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Biotech Pharmaclinico is g2g. That's the only biotech I know yet I'm sure there have been many other biotechs over the years...
> 
> same with pinnacle, there have been a few of those lab names



Yeah everyone I've known that's used biotech pharmaclinico has been good to go. I had just seen one instance of someone counterfeiting them, the hologram and all.

Had some friends use their test and tren and said it was some of the best gear they used. But it better be for what they were paying lol! Tried to give me 100mg/10ml tren ace for $120, so this is why I hadn't tried it.


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't Ip go under or get popped in the last couple years or so?


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I have seen people counterfeit ugl's



Qv comes to mind


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the ug !!!


----------



## Get Some (Jun 11, 2014)

THe original biotech was a ugl outside of the United States... not sure what this pharmaclinico bullshyte is tho


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 12, 2014)

I heard of them. Nothing but bad things.


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 14, 2014)

Agreed please do not put biogen into your body, there are so many better options


----------



## graniteman (Jun 14, 2014)

Use Biogen if you want to die.

I've seen just about every good ugl 'brand' counterfeited, faked. BD is probably the best known, Pro-Chem, Rohm,


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 14, 2014)

Get Some said:


> THe original biotech was a ugl outside of the United States... not sure what this pharmaclinico bullshyte is tho



It's a company out of Uruguay.


----------

